# 2 flecth concepts.



## deast1988 (Aug 13, 2014)

I've seen some 2 fletched arrows. Shooting big Broadheads! What are your thoughts on running 2 long flecthings? Haven't figured out why looks interesting just was trying to see your thoughts? Is there any pros and cons?


----------



## robert carter (Aug 13, 2014)

I`ve seen Jim Neaves shoot them but I really see no reason to do it. If I get where the price of a feather per arrow is to much then I`ll need to be working instead of hunting..lol.RC


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 13, 2014)

I tried it on a rivercane arrow and it worked good. I was trying to copy the primitive indian style. On a wood arrow I stick to 3.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 13, 2014)

One style I have seen, done and used is called Southwestern 2 Fletch.
Works Good. Fletchings are there to create drag at the back of the arrow, which will help stabilize the arrow in flight; like dragging a boat anchor. 
The amount of wind resistance is caused by the total square inch of feathers. It does not matter whether 2, 3 4 or 6 feathers are used.

A cool how to thread on Southwestern 2 Fletch done by a mighty good weapons maker.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=132432&highlight=rivercane


----------



## Stump Shooter (Aug 13, 2014)

Something cool to play with, I think more the better for me cause no telling where I might release on some of my shots, or what the string might hit on the way home.


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 13, 2014)

I came across this and just thought I'd ask not sure if my jig would allow me to play with it.

http://tradgang.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=print_topic;f=1;t=108848

If I'm not suppose to post this please delete it's where I found the reason why I asked. 

Ive got some simmons and centaur heads to try just wanted to hear y'all's thoughts.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 13, 2014)

I've just always shot three.  Never really pondered anything else.


----------



## Munkywrench (Aug 13, 2014)

Recently saw an interesting old north western design where they used two full feathers on opposite sides of the arrow. It was just lashed on by the quil with sinew and nothing else done to it. Seems like a quick effective way to get a 4 fletch.


----------



## Munkywrench (Aug 13, 2014)

This is the best images I can find for the tangential fletch I mentioned. http://www.primitivearcher.com/smf/index.php?topic=30644.0

Can't seem to upload the photo I took from bowyers bible. But it's a better view


----------



## dpoole (Aug 14, 2014)

robert carter said:


> I`ve seen Jim Neaves shoot them but I really see no reason to do it. If I get where the price of a feather per arrow is to much then I`ll need to be working instead of hunting..lol.RC



RC as many turkey birds as you kill getting feathers to fletch arrows with aint going to be a problem for you


----------



## Vance Henry (Aug 15, 2014)

If you put enough weight up front, lots and lots of feather combos and sizes will work.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 18, 2014)

The Eastern Woodlands-style two-feather fletch works great, I use it a lot. It was used by the majority of the eastern tribes. When done right, with the right amount of helical twist, it works just as well or better than the standard three-feather fletching.

Here are a couple of my stone-tipped cane hunting arrows with the E.W. 2-feather fletch. 



Some different variations and differing amounts of helical in the E.W style 2-feather. The twist on the right is about the amount of helical I've seen on most historic arrows of this style from the Cherokee and other tribes. It will stabilize the bejeezus out of an arrow, even with a wide broadhead. I use that style for 3-D shooting a lot, too.




There is an article in Primitive Archer Volume 18, issue 4 called "Confessions of a Deviant Feather-Fastener" by this sketchy guy named Steve Parker that goes into some detail about the Eastern Woodlands 2-feather and Creek/southeastern 3-feather radial fletching styles.


----------

